# This little horse of mine, I'm gonna let him shine



## Arc_De_Triumphe (Dec 31, 2019)

From drugged, neglected and abused to learning how to be a horse again This is the story of my young project (deemed rescue) and how I got him to where we are today.

In May on 2019, I took a long drive to a private barn. I tried a young horse out and decided to bring him home. Knowing he was just 90 days broke, only five years old and still growing I had high hopes (still do) to make him into an upper level event horse.

Long story short. Archie was dumped on me by a gal who got in over her head. She felt she needed to keep herself and him safe as he was much harder to handle than she expected so she decided that using dorm gel for most things, I.E farrier work, ground handling, trailering, clipping ect...was the best course of action.

After he arrived, realizing what was truly going on, I turned him out to pasture on just over 10 acres with a heard of other horses at the barn for two and half months (remainder of the summer) is was to let him just chill out, come off the drugs, relax and enjoy the summer being a horse. he was also in need of weight and TLC.

We have over come many big issues he came with, many more to still get over but we are finally at the phase where we can start working him under saddle. We really just are starting over with him from the ground up so I am hoping to log the experiences and progress with him on here, with a supportive and helpful crowd.


----------



## Arc_De_Triumphe (Dec 31, 2019)

Archie and I this past summer


----------



## Arc_De_Triumphe (Dec 31, 2019)

All from this past summer and fall, we are only walk trotting under saddle for 10-25 minutes at a time since re starting him his winter but I can’t wait until he’s back to having confidence to start jumping again! This little horse has come SO far in just half a year!


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

What a lovely boy! He looks very happy and quite handsome again. Good job!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, isn't he a beauty! You guys look like god partners!


----------



## Arc_De_Triumphe (Dec 31, 2019)

*2020 FIRST ride of the new year*

Tonight the boy was a wild man before our ride, but he was a good boy for the ride. no trotting. mostly kicking (me) to get him forward and he didn't react naughty! YAY

I know we have a saddle fit issue so I will be putting my other saddle on tomorrow night in hopes for a better ride, if not my new jump saddle should be getting sent out soon! I got an adjustable saddle so I can adjust as he grows.

Nothing to exciting tonight. Hopefully more this week!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You guys look great!  What a handsome boy, too!

Hopefully the new saddle fits better. Even when saddles are adjustable, they don't always workout. But I hope it does! Saddle fit can be a pain in the butt. :lol: My mare has big shoulders & high withers. 

Adjusting the padding/shims can help too though! Yay for a good ride!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

He is such a pretty boy! Looks to be a good mover too :smile: 

Restarting a horse like you have done is usually the best way to get the horse you want.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice, solid, capable looking horse and rider pair!


----------



## Arc_De_Triumphe (Dec 31, 2019)

Thanks guys! This by far has been the hardest horse to work with as he is so shut down and he goes to fight not flight instinct when pushed to far. Very abused under saddle and not sure why someone would wail on any horses head while on them or around them. He has no confidence. He holds his breath and feels like a tnt exploration at anytime. 

Last night was a frustrating time but just had to remind myself to see if from his side and it helped. I wound up getting off three times and lunging or walking next to him cause he simply was getting so stuck with the walking away from the mounting block or after the few few steps from the mounting block. I’m hoping tonight goes better.

I honestly feel this is also to do with my saddle fit issues. And I’m working on that as quick as my wallet allows.

Thank you for the encouragement guys!


----------



## Arc_De_Triumphe (Dec 31, 2019)

*Breathrough GALORE*

The last three days I am ESTACTIC to announce we have actually been able to ride. work. do the things like trot and even canter yesterday.

I am on cloud 9. I feel hope again.


All from cleaning his sheath (even though he has just had it clean 3 months earlier) Apparently he just gets a lot of crud and nasties in there and I am guessing its due to him being gelded so late, almost 4 years old when he was cut.

Yesterday we CANTERD! It was amazing 

More later, errands and teaching a lesson today.

Arch got a well deserved day off. Back at it tomorrow night!


----------



## Arc_De_Triumphe (Dec 31, 2019)

*Baby horse update*

Archie is doing so good!

Seems to be sheath cleaning was the ticket for him. SO weird he gets SO much build up and glad I checked and he let me clean it out.

Yesterday he got the day off after three days of actually being able to for real ride him not just go stop,, bend kick go stop.....ugh what a nightmare.

Should this continue to progress I think we will achieve our goals this year.

Saturday afternoon we asked for canter and he was a saint. May I even add, balanced!

Now we have a snow storm and I am not sure if I will make it out anytime soon.....UGH


----------



## Arc_De_Triumphe (Dec 31, 2019)

*Pictures*

Not from our last ride but from one of the really good rides before! More to come hopefully with canter pics/video


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

YAY! Very happy to hear you two are doing so well lately!  I bet he feels a lot better now that he's 'clean'. I love the pictures, you guys look great. I hope you continue to have great rides!!


----------

